# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  امسال برم آزاد رشته ای بخونم یا نه فقط بمونم برای کنکور؟

## NiNi

*سلام انجمنی های عزیز
.
نی نی دوباره برگشته با غُر های جذابش  فک کنم تاریخ کنکور عوض بشه ولی فرقی به حالِ من نداره واسه خاطر اون گوشی عه محروم شدم امسال :/ خلاصه نشد ثبت نام کنم و الانم دارم برای ۴۰۰ آماده میشم برای ۹۹ اصلاً نمیرسیدم انقدر که پایه ام داغونه. الان خدا شاهده از تقسیم و بخش پذیری شروع کردم مُخم هنگ کرده دود بلند میشه ازش دیگه.(پوسیدگی معدود سلولهای خاکستری باقیمانده از دورانِ مدرسه هم از فواید ۶ سال پشت کنکور بودنه) به هر صورت به قولِ ترک ها چوبالییرام بیرشِی بِینیمه گچه. حقیقتاً برام جای سؤاله ۶ سال با چه رویی میرفتم کنکور میدادم موتورم گرم شده و خدا رو شکر هر روز قدم بزرگ‌تری برمیدارم..هرچند هنوز راه بسیاری دارم تا هدف. 
.
مشورت لازم دارم دوستان..نظر به اینکه من ۲۳ سالمه و ۴۰۰ میخوام کنکور بدم، به نظر شما امسال برم آزاد رشته ای بخونم یا نه فقط بمونم برای کنکور؟ صرفاً نظرتون رو میخوام بدونم، باور عجیبی به خرد جمعی دارم.*

----------


## neutrino

من خودم پشت کنکوری ام اما واقعا ۶سال کنکوردادی وقبول نشدی مگه کجا میخوای قبول شی چه رشته ای؟من که میگن برا دولتی بخون مثل بقیه آزاد رو بیخیال شو

----------


## Maja7080

دوتا راهو باهم نرو،برای کنکور بخون‌ و آزاد ثبت نام‌ نکن

----------


## NormaL

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز
> .
> نی نی دوباره برگشته با غُر های جذابش  فک کنم تاریخ کنکور عوض بشه ولی فرقی به حالِ من نداره واسه خاطر اون گوشی عه محروم شدم امسال :/ خلاصه نشد ثبت نام کنم و الانم دارم برای ۴۰۰ آماده میشم برای ۹۹ اصلاً نمیرسیدم انقدر که پایه ام داغونه. الان خدا شاهده از تقسیم و بخش پذیری شروع کردم مُخم هنگ کرده دود بلند میشه ازش دیگه.(پوسیدگی معدود سلولهای خاکستری باقیمانده از دورانِ مدرسه هم از فواید ۶ سال پشت کنکور بودنه) به هر صورت به قولِ ترک ها چوبالییرام بیرشِی بِینیمه گچه. حقیقتاً برام جای سؤاله ۶ سال با چه رویی میرفتم کنکور میدادم موتورم گرم شده و خدا رو شکر هر روز قدم بزرگ‌تری برمیدارم..هرچند هنوز راه بسیاری دارم تا هدف. 
> .
> مشورت لازم دارم دوستان..نظر به اینکه من ۲۳ سالمه و ۴۰۰ میخوام کنکور بدم، به نظر شما امسال برم آزاد رشته ای بخونم یا نه فقط بمونم برای کنکور؟ صرفاً نظرتون رو میخوام بدونم، باور عجیبی به خرد جمعی دارم.*


الکی خوشیا!

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mmdmtn


الکی خوشیا!


من شیفته ی خوشی های ساده ام، آنها آخرین پناه جان های محزون اند..!

پ.ن: تو چی میدونی از دلِ من. اصلاً چجوری برداشت کردی که خوشم؟ چه رسد به الکی خوش*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط neutrino


من خودم پشت کنکوری ام اما واقعا ۶سال کنکوردادی وقبول نشدی مگه کجا میخوای قبول شی چه رشته ای؟من که میگن برا دولتی بخون مثل بقیه آزاد رو بیخیال شو


۶ سال «نخوندم» و کنکور دادم. من فقط پرسیدم به نظرتون به صلاحه همزمان دانشگاه هم برم یا نه.*

----------


## NiNi

*لطفاً اگر نظری ندارید چیزی نفرستید..تصمیم به اینکه چه کنم بر عهده ی خودمه و تصمیمش مدتها قبل اتخاذ شده. الان فقط از شما نظر میخوام که امکانش هست دانشگاه آزاد هم برم برای کنکور هم بخونم «به نظرتون» یا نه؟ لطفاً جوری پاسخ ندید که گویا حرف شما حجت عه و حقیقت داره! من دنبال اینم که نظرات متفاوت رو بدونم و تصمیم بگیرم. لطفاً تو موضوعاتی که در موردش سؤالی نشده ورود نکنید. مثل پشت کنکور بودنم و اینکه آی چرا باز کنکور میدی و فلان. راجع به این موضوع ماه ها قبل فکر شده و تصمیم گرفته شده و الان هم در مسیرش هستم. فقط نظرتون رو میخوام که دانشگاه و کنکور همزمان به صلاح عه یا نه. همین!*

----------


## neutrino

QUOTE=NiNi;1585732]*لطفاً اگر نظری ندارید چیزی نفرستید..تصمیم به اینکه چه کنم بر عهده ی خودمه و تصمیمش مدتها قبل اتخاذ شده. الان فقط از شما نظر میخوام که امکانش هست دانشگاه آزاد هم برم برای کنکور هم بخونم «به نظرتون» یا نه؟ لطفاً جوری پاسخ ندید که گویا حرف شما حجت عه و حقیقت داره! من دنبال اینم که نظرات متفاوت رو بدونم و تصمیم بگیرم. لطفاً تو موضوعاتی که در موردش سؤالی نشده ورود نکنید. مثل پشت کنکور بودنم و اینکه آی چرا باز کنکور میدی و فلان. راجع به این موضوع ماه ها قبل فکر شده و تصمیم گرفته شده و الان هم در مسیرش هستم. فقط نظرتون رو میخوام که دانشگاه و کنکور همزمان به صلاح عه یا نه. همین!*[/QUOTE]
آره حجت وحقیقته من یه سالش نابودم کرده اونوقت نتونستم باور کنم۶ سال میخواستی بری دانشگاه ونشد من که موندم اگه تو این مدت سر کار نرفته بودی چیکار میکردی؟ 
بغدشم اینا پیشنهاد بود نمیخوای خو نخواه ولی اگه میخوای بری دانشگاه ورا میخچای کارتو دوتا کنی امسال آزاد وسال بعد یه کنکور دیگه فقط یکیشونو انتخاب کن بهتره فک کنم :Yahoo (112):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط neutrino


QUOTE=NiNi;1585732]لطفاً اگر نظری ندارید چیزی نفرستید..تصمیم به اینکه چه کنم بر عهده ی خودمه و تصمیمش مدتها قبل اتخاذ شده. الان فقط از شما نظر میخوام که امکانش هست دانشگاه آزاد هم برم برای کنکور هم بخونم «به نظرتون» یا نه؟ لطفاً جوری پاسخ ندید که گویا حرف شما حجت عه و حقیقت داره! من دنبال اینم که نظرات متفاوت رو بدونم و تصمیم بگیرم. لطفاً تو موضوعاتی که در موردش سؤالی نشده ورود نکنید. مثل پشت کنکور بودنم و اینکه آی چرا باز کنکور میدی و فلان. راجع به این موضوع ماه ها قبل فکر شده و تصمیم گرفته شده و الان هم در مسیرش هستم. فقط نظرتون رو میخوام که دانشگاه و کنکور همزمان به صلاح عه یا نه. همین!


آره حجت وحقیقته من یه سالش نابودم کرده اونوقت نتونستم باور کنم۶ سال میخواستی بری دانشگاه ونشد من که موندم اگه تو این مدت سر کار نرفته بودی چیکار میکردی؟ 
بغدشم اینا پیشنهاد بود نمیخوای خو نخواه ولی اگه میخوای بری دانشگاه ورا میخچای کارتو دوتا کنی امسال آزاد وسال بعد یه کنکور دیگه فقط یکیشونو انتخاب کن بهتره فک کنم[/QUOTE]

با تشکر از نظر سازنده تون  چقدر عصبی تایپ کردین D:*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط neutrino


QUOTE=NiNi;1585732]لطفاً اگر نظری ندارید چیزی نفرستید..تصمیم به اینکه چه کنم بر عهده ی خودمه و تصمیمش مدتها قبل اتخاذ شده. الان فقط از شما نظر میخوام که امکانش هست دانشگاه آزاد هم برم برای کنکور هم بخونم «به نظرتون» یا نه؟ لطفاً جوری پاسخ ندید که گویا حرف شما حجت عه و حقیقت داره! من دنبال اینم که نظرات متفاوت رو بدونم و تصمیم بگیرم. لطفاً تو موضوعاتی که در موردش سؤالی نشده ورود نکنید. مثل پشت کنکور بودنم و اینکه آی چرا باز کنکور میدی و فلان. راجع به این موضوع ماه ها قبل فکر شده و تصمیم گرفته شده و الان هم در مسیرش هستم. فقط نظرتون رو میخوام که دانشگاه و کنکور همزمان به صلاح عه یا نه. همین!


آره حجت وحقیقته من یه سالش نابودم کرده اونوقت نتونستم باور کنم۶ سال میخواستی بری دانشگاه ونشد من که موندم اگه تو این مدت سر کار نرفته بودی چیکار میکردی؟ 
بغدشم اینا پیشنهاد بود نمیخوای خو نخواه ولی اگه میخوای بری دانشگاه ورا میخچای کارتو دوتا کنی امسال آزاد وسال بعد یه کنکور دیگه فقط یکیشونو انتخاب کن بهتره فک کنم[/QUOTE]

من خودمم باورم نمیشه. هیچی از این ۶ سال یادم نیست. هییییییچ! واقعاً انگار وجود نداشتم اصلاً. بعدشم من کلی مشکلات دارم، فقط کنکور نیست که! کلی هم راه هست برای وقت کشی..*

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

هدفت چیه ؟ چه رشته و دانشگاهی ؟
اگه دنبال یه رشته عالی هستی که فکر میکنم همینطورم باشه پس بیخیال دانشگاه آزاد شو
به نظرم از الان دنبال منابع عالی نظام جدید با توجه به سطحت بگرد و با یه برنامه ریزی عالی شروع کن برای 1400
وقت زیادی داری برای اینکه از پایه خودتو قوی کنی و بعد خودتو کم کم به سطح عالی برسونی
به نظرات منفی و نیش و کنایه های بقیم زیاد توجه نکن
هر کسی شرایط خاص خودشو داره و زندگی هر کسیم به خودش مربوطه
انشالا که موفق میشی

----------


## Mobin.

فقط همینو میتونم بگم که برگام ریخت  :Yahoo (21):  . 6 سال؟ باو چرا عمرتونو پشت این کنکوره لعنتی هدر میدین؟

----------


## maria_sbz

*به نظرم دانشگاه ازاد رو بیخیال چون مشغله ذهنیت زیادتر میشه اونموقع 
الان بیشتر از یک سال هم وقت داری تا حسابی بخونی 
و میتونی پایه ات رو هم حسابی قوی کنی 
موفق باشی نی نی (اسمت رو دوست)*

----------


## MehranWilson

سال 400 که اصن کنکور نبوده  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی امسال برو دانشگاه آزاد یه رشته ای بخون

----------


## naazanin

نی نی جان دانشگاه آزاد رفتن در کنار کنکور فقط وقت تلف کردنه.
بنظرم زمانت تا کنکور 1400 مناسب هست ولی زیاد نیست! 
اگه قراره پشت کنکور بمونی حتما باید یه رتبه ی خیلی خوب بیاری که کلا گذشته ها رو بشوره ببره ^^

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maria_sbz


به نظرم دانشگاه ازاد رو بیخیال چون مشغله ذهنیت زیادتر میشه اونموقع 
الان بیشتر از یک سال هم وقت داری تا حسابی بخونی 
و میتونی پایه ات رو هم حسابی قوی کنی 
موفق باشی نی نی (اسمت رو دوست)


همین الان درخواست تغییرش رو دادم چه حیف 

ممنونم از انرژی مثبت تون*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin√


فقط همینو میتونم بگم که برگام ریخت  . 6 سال؟ باو چرا عمرتونو پشت این کنکوره لعنتی هدر میدین؟


پیر شدم، پیر تو ای جوونی..خامی کردم نخوندم این همه سال. ولی به خدا بعضی جوری راحت میگن بیخیالش شو برو یه چیزی بخون آدم تعجب میکنه..نمیشه رهاش کرد..باید به سرانجام برسه این مسیر..*

----------


## sina_u

اگه واقعا سر بخش پذیری ریاضی موندین یعنی خیلی ضعیف هستین یک سال طول میکشه بشین سطح متوسط و یکسال سطحی که بتونین با بقیه رقابت کنین.
نظر من اینه بجای رفتن به دانشگاه آزاد که فایده ای براتون نداره از الان یک کلاس کامپیوتر (برنامه نویسی ...) ثبت نام کنین تا اگه کنکور قبول نشدین وقتتون تلف نشده باشه و از درس هم زده نشین تا ببینین درس خوندنتون تداوم داره و سال بعدش میتونین قبول بشین یا نه.

----------


## Uncertain

*
خب ببین تو که ۶ سال کنکور دادی بشین این یه سالم واقعا بخون اگه خدایی نکرده ۱۴۰۰ نتیجه نگرفتی اونوقت برو آزاد، چون آزاد همیشه هست و حتی بدون کنکورم میتونی بری، ولی اگه الان بری دانشگاه وقتت پر میشه و دیگه خیلی سخت میشه واسه کنکور بخونی یه جور وقت تلف کردنه در واقع.
درباره سنتم بگم زیاد روش حساس نباش، الان جوری شده خیلیا لیسانس یا حتی فوق میخونن و بعد میبینن رشتشونو دوس ندارن یا کاری براش نیس و دوباره کنکور میدن از اول شروع می کنن و اتفاقا زیادم هستن. فک کن تو هم یکی ازونایی ، فقط سعی کن جوری بخونی که حداقل از رشته های پیرا بیاری که ۴ سال دیگه حداقل اینده شغلی داشته باشی 
ولی واقعا بشین این یه سالو واقعا بخون به خودت قول الکی نده و خودتو مسخره نکن که اگه اینجور باشه زودتر بری آزاد بهتره!
*

----------


## Apaq

عرض ادب . من حقیقتا این قسمت از فرمایشتون رو که گفتین " *تصمیم  به اینکه چه کنم بر عهده ی خودمه و تصمیمش مدتها قبل اتخاذ شده. الان فقط  از شما نظر میخوام که امکانش هست دانشگاه آزاد هم برم برای کنکور هم بخونم  «به نظرتون» یا نه؟* " متوجه نشدم . در هرصورت، شما شرایطتون فرق میکنه با کسی که دبیرستان رو پشت سر گذاشته و قبول نشده، ذهن اون فرد حداقل در درس تازه تره، منظورم اینه که دور نبوده از فضای درس . و ثبت نام کردن در دانشگاه فقط و فقط حضور در کلاس نیست، رفت و برگشت داره، امتحان داره و چیزهای دیگه . پرداختن به کنکور مهمتره چرا که خیلی ها میخونن، و رقابت جدیه براشون . بچه ها هم گفتن، پس امیدوارم که حتی اگر تصمیمتون دانشگاه رفتن باشه عوض بشه و امسال، مصمم و با یه ریتم درست و خوب تلاش کنید و نتیجه بگیرید ان شاءالله . 
:) سلامت باشین 3>

----------


## Mobin.

> *  پیر شدم، پیر تو ای جوونی..خامی کردم نخوندم این همه سال. ولی به خدا بعضی جوری راحت میگن بیخیالش شو برو یه چیزی بخون آدم تعجب میکنه..نمیشه رهاش کرد..باید به سرانجام برسه این مسیر..*


   هدفت و میتونم بپرسم؟ خوهشا نگو عاشق پزشکی ام و فلان که دیگه تابلوعه این مساعل . چرا میخای کنکور بدی؟

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin√


هدفت و میتونم بپرسم؟ خوهشا نگو عاشق پزشکی ام و فلان که دیگه تابلوعه این مساعل . چرا میخای کنکور بدی؟


ببین حتماً نباید عاشق هدفت باشی..من عاشق یک جور حسِ رضایت از خودم هستم که با پزشک یا دندانپزشک شدن بهش میرسم. قبلاً هیچ هدفی نداشتم و الان میخوام این ۶ سال نتیجه بده و دلم می‌خواد با کنکور دادن و تلاش دانشگاه برم، نه دانشگاه آزاد! از خودم بدم میاد که تنبلی کردم. نمیخوام این حس بدی که به خودم دارم تا آخر عمرم ادامه پیدا کنه. اتفاقاً من عاشق روانشناسی هستم! و از قضا  باور کنی یا نه به شدت عاشق پزشکی هم هستم ولی چون ذاتاً آدم اهل رقابتی نیستم و بسیار زیاد آرومم و سرم تو لاک خودمه، زندگیم دچار یک رکود عجیبی شده و هیچ تلاشی وجود نداره. من رتبه ام خیلی بد بود امسال وگرنه اگه میرسید روانشناسی بالینی یا فیزیوتراپی هم حتی میرفتم. بزرگترین هدف و علاقه ی شغلی من پزشکی و بعدش روانشناسی عه. با شغلهای دیگه اصلاً نمیتونم ارتباط برقرار کنم و مطمئنم تو هر شغلی غیر این دو تا روانم نابود میشه. به خاطر رضایت از خودم،علاقه،پول،مرتبه اجتماعی و سوزاندن *** فامیل و بچه های فامیل که عمری حسادت منو میکردن(والا من هنوز نگرفتم اینا به چیِ من حسودی میکردن ولی ناموساً مشخص بود ازم بدشون میاد اونم من انقدر بچه خوبی بودم هیچ توجیهی نداره نفرتشون).
 من باید به هدفم برسم..نمیذارم حقم خورده بشه.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Apaq


عرض ادب . من حقیقتا این قسمت از فرمایشتون رو که گفتین " تصمیم  به اینکه چه کنم بر عهده ی خودمه و تصمیمش مدتها قبل اتخاذ شده. الان فقط  از شما نظر میخوام که امکانش هست دانشگاه آزاد هم برم برای کنکور هم بخونم  «به نظرتون» یا نه؟ " متوجه نشدم . در هرصورت، شما شرایطتون فرق میکنه با کسی که دبیرستان رو پشت سر گذاشته و قبول نشده، ذهن اون فرد حداقل در درس تازه تره، منظورم اینه که دور نبوده از فضای درس . و ثبت نام کردن در دانشگاه فقط و فقط حضور در کلاس نیست، رفت و برگشت داره، امتحان داره و چیزهای دیگه . پرداختن به کنکور مهمتره چرا که خیلی ها میخونن، و رقابت جدیه براشون . بچه ها هم گفتن، پس امیدوارم که حتی اگر تصمیمتون دانشگاه رفتن باشه عوض بشه و امسال، مصمم و با یه ریتم درست و خوب تلاش کنید و نتیجه بگیرید ان شاءالله . 
 سلامت باشین 3>


ممنونم! خودمم دودلم..آخه تو خونه هرچی میگم میگن خدایا این بره از این خونه خسته شدیم از دستش..واقعاً خسته شدن. باید برم کتابخونه راحت بشن. موفق باشید.*

----------


## Mobin.

> *
> 
> ببین حتماً نباید عاشق هدفت باشی..من عاشق یک جور حسِ رضایت از خودم هستم که با پزشک یا دندانپزشک شدن بهش میرسم. قبلاً هیچ هدفی نداشتم و الان میخوام این ۶ سال نتیجه بده و دلم می‌خواد با کنکور دادن و تلاش دانشگاه برم، نه دانشگاه آزاد! از خودم بدم میاد که تنبلی کردم. نمیخوام این حس بدی که به خودم دارم تا آخر عمرم ادامه پیدا کنه. اتفاقاً من عاشق روانشناسی هستم! و از قضا  باور کنی یا نه به شدت عاشق پزشکی هم هستم ولی چون ذاتاً آدم اهل رقابتی نیستم و بسیار زیاد آرومم و سرم تو لاک خودمه، زندگیم دچار یک رکود عجیبی شده و هیچ تلاشی وجود نداره. من رتبه ام خیلی بد بود امسال وگرنه اگه میرسید روانشناسی بالینی یا فیزیوتراپی هم حتی میرفتم. بزرگترین هدف و علاقه ی شغلی من پزشکی و بعدش روانشناسی عه. با شغلهای دیگه اصلاً نمیتونم ارتباط برقرار کنم و مطمئنم تو هر شغلی غیر این دو تا روانم نابود میشه. به خاطر رضایت از خودم،علاقه،پول،مرتبه اجتماعی و سوزاندن *** فامیل و بچه های فامیل که عمری حسادت منو میکردن(والا من هنوز نگرفتم اینا به چیِ من حسودی میکردن ولی ناموساً مشخص بود ازم بدشون میاد اونم من انقدر بچه خوبی بودم هیچ توجیهی نداره نفرتشون).
>  من باید به هدفم برسم..نمیذارم حقم خورده بشه.*



عاشق روانشناسی این ولی هیچی جز پزشکی نمیتونه ارومتون کنه؟ کنتراست رفتاریتو بخورم من  :Yahoo (21):  . حتما خودتو یه واکاوی بکن ببین احیانا جو پزشکی و پرستیژ اینجور رشته ها نگرفته باشتت . این عقیده ای که دارم ازش حرف میزنم معمولا تو دخترا زیاد دیده میشه که دوس دارن یه شغل پر پول و پرستیژ داشته باشن . اگه این جملم که میگم بعد کنکور بهت میگم خانوم دکتر یه حالیت میکنه تابلوعه که ذهنیتت از پزشکی یه چیز ساختگیه . از این چرخه بزن بیرون . رشد کن . نزار یه جو احمقانه باعث بشه موقع مرگت ارزو کنی یه راه دیگرو رفته بودی . (دیالوگ از انیمیشن ریک اند مورتی :Yahoo (105): )

----------


## tear_goddess

عزبزم اصل موفقیت تداوم و تمرکز روی هدفته
دانشگاه آزاد بری صرفاً داری واسه خودت حواس پرتی درست میکنی
میتونی در کنار کنکور باشگاه نزدیک خونتون و بری ک هم سعی کنی بکمی اجتماعی تر شی هم اینکه خودندن درس ها برات راحت تر شه
من هم تو شرایطی نسبتا مشابه تو هستم
در واقع میخاستم از دانشگاه مرخصی بگیرم این ترم و بشینم روی چیزی ک میخام تمرکز کنم که خانواده مخالفت کردن
خدا منو خیلی دوس داشت ک یه طوری شد ک کل دانشگاه ها حالا حالاها تعطبله :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tear_goddess


عزبزم اصل موفقیت تداوم و تمرکز روی هدفته
دانشگاه آزاد بری صرفاً داری واسه خودت حواس پرتی درست میکنی
میتونی در کنار کنکور باشگاه نزدیک خونتون و بری ک هم سعی کنی بکمی اجتماعی تر شی هم اینکه خودندن درس ها برات راحت تر شه
من هم تو شرایطی نسبتا مشابه تو هستم
در واقع میخاستم از دانشگاه مرخصی بگیرم این ترم و بشینم روی چیزی ک میخام تمرکز کنم که خانواده مخالفت کردن
خدا منو خیلی دوس داشت ک یه طوری شد ک کل دانشگاه ها حالا حالاها تعطبله


ابر و باد و مه و خورشید و ایناس قضیه
.
آره واقعاً فکر میکنم خیلی حرفت نزدیک به افکار من بود. انگاری که دانشگاه یه جور راه فراره برام..که بگم با خودم بازم میشه تنبلی کرد چون دانشگاه آزاد هست! نه! باید از گزینه ها حذف بشه کاملاً. تا زمانی که فکرش هست فکر نکنم کاری از پیش ببرم.*

----------


## Hernelious

چرا نمیشع گیف فرستاد اینجا

----------


## _Viper_

> *
> 
> ابر و باد و مه و خورشید و ایناس قضیه
> .
> آره واقعاً فکر میکنم خیلی حرفت نزدیک به افکار من بود. انگاری که دانشگاه یه جور راه فراره برام..که بگم با خودم بازم میشه تنبلی کرد چون دانشگاه آزاد هست! نه! باید از گزینه ها حذف بشه کاملاً. تا زمانی که فکرش هست فکر نکنم کاری از پیش ببرم.*



*دوست عزیزاگه هدفت جدیه کاملا قیددانشگاه ازادوبزن بشین بخووون و اشتباه منو نکن
خیلی خواهرانه میگم.بشین بخون وهدفتوقوی کن دانشگاه ازاد فقط توروازهدفت دورمیکنه چون میری کلا تویه جو دیگه و از درسو این حرفادورمیشی.من خودم تجربه کردم والان پشیمونم
*

----------


## eskalis

> هدفت چیه ؟ چه رشته و دانشگاهی ؟
> اگه دنبال یه رشته عالی هستی که فکر میکنم همینطورم باشه پس بیخیال دانشگاه آزاد شو
> به نظرم از الان دنبال منابع عالی نظام جدید با توجه به سطحت بگرد و با یه برنامه ریزی عالی شروع کن برای 1400
> وقت زیادی داری برای اینکه از پایه خودتو قوی کنی و بعد خودتو کم کم به سطح عالی برسونی
> به نظرات منفی و نیش و کنایه های بقیم زیاد توجه نکن
> هر کسی شرایط خاص خودشو داره و زندگی هر کسیم به خودش مربوطه
> انشالا که موفق میشی


حاجی آیدی قبلیت چی بود؟؟
خیلی اشنا بنظر میای...

رفع اسپم:

به صدای درونت گوش بده ببین چی بهت میگه...

----------


## reza2018

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز
> .
> نی نی دوباره برگشته با غُر های جذابش  فک کنم تاریخ کنکور عوض بشه ولی فرقی به حالِ من نداره واسه خاطر اون گوشی عه محروم شدم امسال :/ خلاصه نشد ثبت نام کنم و الانم دارم برای ۴۰۰ آماده میشم برای ۹۹ اصلاً نمیرسیدم انقدر که پایه ام داغونه. الان خدا شاهده از تقسیم و بخش پذیری شروع کردم مُخم هنگ کرده دود بلند میشه ازش دیگه.(پوسیدگی معدود سلولهای خاکستری باقیمانده از دورانِ مدرسه هم از فواید ۶ سال پشت کنکور بودنه) به هر صورت به قولِ ترک ها چوبالییرام بیرشِی بِینیمه گچه. حقیقتاً برام جای سؤاله ۶ سال با چه رویی میرفتم کنکور میدادم موتورم گرم شده و خدا رو شکر هر روز قدم بزرگ‌تری برمیدارم..هرچند هنوز راه بسیاری دارم تا هدف. 
> .
> مشورت لازم دارم دوستان..نظر به اینکه من ۲۳ سالمه و ۴۰۰ میخوام کنکور بدم، به نظر شما امسال برم آزاد رشته ای بخونم یا نه فقط بمونم برای کنکور؟ صرفاً نظرتون رو میخوام بدونم، باور عجیبی به خرد جمعی دارم.*


دانشگاه اونم آزاد دردسر های خودش رو داره،اگر واقعا روی کنکور جدی هستی فقط برای کنکور بخون.
اصلا چه دلیلی داره امسال بری دانشگاه آزاد؟

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Viper_




دوست عزیزاگه هدفت جدیه کاملا قیددانشگاه ازادوبزن بشین بخووون و اشتباه منو نکن
خیلی خواهرانه میگم.بشین بخون وهدفتوقوی کن دانشگاه ازاد فقط توروازهدفت دورمیکنه چون میری کلا تویه جو دیگه و از درسو این حرفادورمیشی.من خودم تجربه کردم والان پشیمونم



هدفم جدیه ولی میترسم وسطش کم بیارم..راستش مشکل اصلی من اینجاست که سالهاست درگیر حواشی هستم و به سریال بینی و آهنگ و یکسری چیزهای به شدت اعتیاد آور اعتیاد پیدا کردم که خیلی وقتم رو میگیرن. نمیدونم هم چجوری خلاص بشم از دستشون  زندگیم هم تنوع نداره خسته شدم از خونه نشستن و از طرفی میترسم کنکور جواب نگیرم و بازم یکسالم دود بشه..چه رشته ای میخوندین کدوم دانشگاه آزاد؟*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


دانشگاه اونم آزاد دردسر های خودش رو داره،اگر واقعا روی کنکور جدی هستی فقط برای کنکور بخون.
اصلا چه دلیلی داره امسال بری دانشگاه آزاد؟


دلم تنوع می‌خواد حس میکنم زندگیم دچار رکود بدی شده..خسته شدم از خونه نشینی. چجوریه مگه دانشگاه آزاد که دردسر داره؟*

----------


## reza2018

> *
> 
> دلم تنوع می‌خواد حس میکنم زندگیم دچار رکود بدی شده..خسته شدم از خونه نشینی. چجوریه مگه دانشگاه آزاد که دردسر داره؟*


بدی دانشگاه وقت و انرژی زیادی هست که میگره
دانشگاه ثبت نام کردن بنظر من راه حل خوبی نیست،اگر شهرتون کلاس کنکور خوب برگزار میشه برای یکی-دو درس کلاس کنکور ثبت نام کن.یا کلاس زبان برو...
در ضمن بهتره بری کتاب خونه مطالعه کنی.

----------


## genzo

ببینید واقعا دانشگاه بری از درس میفتی 
چون محیطش با جو کنکور مساعد نی 
نمیگم نمیشه ولی سخت تر
از طرفی هم حرفت درسته که خسته ای ولی به بعدش فکر کن 
اینم بت بگم دانشگاه ازاد بری نمیشه درس خوند دیگه ^_^

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط genzo


ببینید واقعا دانشگاه بری از درس میفتی 
چون محیطش با جو کنکور مساعد نی 
نمیگم نمیشه ولی سخت تر
از طرفی هم حرفت درسته که خسته ای ولی به بعدش فکر کن 
اینم بت بگم دانشگاه ازاد بری نمیشه درس خوند دیگه ^_^


حق با شماست فکر نکنم بشه درست حسابی درس خوند برای کنکور موازی با دانشگاه..از هر دوش میمونم.*

----------


## Frozen

*سلام نی نی جان
خوشحالم تصمیم قطعیتو گرفتی
نه ازاد نرو ذهن انسان نمیتونه همزمان رو دوتا موضوع تمرکز کنه
همون بخون برای 1400
ولی پیشنهادم اینه با یه مشاور خوب پیش بری ک بی برنامگی اذیتت نکنه*

----------


## ENZO77

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز
> .
> نی نی دوباره برگشته با غُر های جذابش  فک کنم تاریخ کنکور عوض بشه ولی فرقی به حالِ من نداره واسه خاطر اون گوشی عه محروم شدم امسال :/ خلاصه نشد ثبت نام کنم و الانم دارم برای ۴۰۰ آماده میشم برای ۹۹ اصلاً نمیرسیدم انقدر که پایه ام داغونه. الان خدا شاهده از تقسیم و بخش پذیری شروع کردم مُخم هنگ کرده دود بلند میشه ازش دیگه.(پوسیدگی معدود سلولهای خاکستری باقیمانده از دورانِ مدرسه هم از فواید ۶ سال پشت کنکور بودنه) به هر صورت به قولِ ترک ها چوبالییرام بیرشِی بِینیمه گچه. حقیقتاً برام جای سؤاله ۶ سال با چه رویی میرفتم کنکور میدادم موتورم گرم شده و خدا رو شکر هر روز قدم بزرگ‌تری برمیدارم..هرچند هنوز راه بسیاری دارم تا هدف. 
> .
> مشورت لازم دارم دوستان..نظر به اینکه من ۲۳ سالمه و ۴۰۰ میخوام کنکور بدم، به نظر شما امسال برم آزاد رشته ای بخونم یا نه فقط بمونم برای کنکور؟ صرفاً نظرتون رو میخوام بدونم، باور عجیبی به خرد جمعی دارم.*


سلام دوست عزیز
من حس میکنم شما هنوز ذهنیتت رو کنکور ۱۴۰۰ متمرکز نشده.یا اینکه خودتم قبول نداری قراره یه تغییر بزرگ بکنی و بهترین خودت بشی.چون اگه واقعا امید انگیزه و عطش داشتی برای ۱۴۰۰،اصلا اسم دانشگاه آزادو نمیووردی

به نظرم بازم با خودت خلوت کن.یه تصمیم جدی بگیر و اگه قرار شد وقف کنکور بشی،دانشگاه ازادو کلا حذف کن از ذهنت
موفق باشی

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ENZO77


سلام دوست عزیز
من حس میکنم شما هنوز ذهنیتت رو کنکور ۱۴۰۰ متمرکز نشده.یا اینکه خودتم قبول نداری قراره یه تغییر بزرگ بکنی و بهترین خودت بشی.چون اگه واقعا امید انگیزه و عطش داشتی برای ۱۴۰۰،اصلا اسم دانشگاه آزادو نمیووردی

به نظرم بازم با خودت خلوت کن.یه تصمیم جدی بگیر و اگه قرار شد وقف کنکور بشی،دانشگاه ازادو کلا حذف کن از ذهنت
موفث باشی


یه جوری دقیق گفتی واقعاً فکر کردم خودم نوشتم ممنونم از راهنماییت..اگه تا شهریور خوندم برای کنکور، دانشگاه آزاد نمیرم اگه نخوندم میرم آزاد.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *سلام انجمنی های عزیز
> .
> نی نی دوباره برگشته با غُر های جذابش  فک کنم تاریخ کنکور عوض بشه ولی فرقی به حالِ من نداره واسه خاطر اون گوشی عه محروم شدم امسال :/ خلاصه نشد ثبت نام کنم و الانم دارم برای ۴۰۰ آماده میشم برای ۹۹ اصلاً نمیرسیدم انقدر که پایه ام داغونه. الان خدا شاهده از تقسیم و بخش پذیری شروع کردم مُخم هنگ کرده دود بلند میشه ازش دیگه.(پوسیدگی معدود سلولهای خاکستری باقیمانده از دورانِ مدرسه هم از فواید ۶ سال پشت کنکور بودنه) به هر صورت به قولِ ترک ها چوبالییرام بیرشِی بِینیمه گچه. حقیقتاً برام جای سؤاله ۶ سال با چه رویی میرفتم کنکور میدادم موتورم گرم شده و خدا رو شکر هر روز قدم بزرگ‌تری برمیدارم..هرچند هنوز راه بسیاری دارم تا هدف. 
> .
> مشورت لازم دارم دوستان..نظر به اینکه من ۲۳ سالمه و ۴۰۰ میخوام کنکور بدم، به نظر شما امسال برم آزاد رشته ای بخونم یا نه فقط بمونم برای کنکور؟ صرفاً نظرتون رو میخوام بدونم، باور عجیبی به خرد جمعی دارم.*


*سلام 
با توجه به حرفاتون این سال هایی که پشت بودید چیزی رو از دست ندادید ولی خب چیزی هم بدست نیومده ولی دلیل اصلی این کار تصور اشتباهیه که متاسفانه خود جامعه و به ویژه افراد نا موفقی که تحصیل کرده هم هستند در مورد پزشکان و حقوقشون و ... به بقیه القا می کنند.
در جامعه ما 80 درصد تحصیل کرده هایی که خودشون رو شکست خورده میدونن به این نتیجه میرسن که اشتباه کردند که نیومدن سمت پزشکی یا اشتباه کردند که پشت کنکور نموندن و دوباره برای رسیدن به پزشکی تلاش نکردن و یا حتی بعد سال ها برمیگردن سمت این رشته 
ولی اکثرا وقتی زندگی شون رو بررسی می کنی خارج از این حالت ها نبوده:
فرد پر از استعداد خاموش شده 
فرد پر از دغدغه های توخالی که اکثرا از طرف پدر و مادر و به اجبار ایجاد شده
فرد بدون علاقه به کاری که داره انجام میده در نتیجه تلاش کم و زندگی عادی و تکراری و خسته شدن های مداوم و ...

این میشه که بار ها کنکور شرکت می کنه و بار ها شکست رو حتی قبل از شرکت کردن در کنکور پذیرفته
این میشه که سال ها دانشگاه و رشته ای میره ولی سال ها با این فکر سر میکنه که این راهی نبود که من میخواستم برم و خودش رو قبل از هر تلاشی شکست خورده حساب می کنه
این میشه که هر فرصتی در زندگی رو تبدیل می کنه به یک شکست و قبل از این که تلاشی کنه به صورت پیش فرض توانایی خودش رو کمتر از بقیه در نظر میگیره و میشه یک کارمند ساده و برای دیگران کار کردن رو حق خودش میدونه

تمام این مشکلات تقصیر خود فرد هست نه زندگی نه جامعه نه خانواده نه کنکور نه ....
همه این مشکلات ریشه در باور های غلطی هست که این فرد قبل از انجام هر کاری به صورت یک قانون از پیش تعیین شده اجراشون میکنه و فکر میکنه شکست حقش بوده!
من خودم تا سال ها به همین قانون از پیش تعیین شده احترام گذاشتم و نتیجه اش یعنی شکست رو قبل از هر تلاشی حق خودم میدونستم ولی ذهنیتم رو تغییر دادم و خداروشکر الان وضعیت مناسبی دارم با درامد روزانه 1 و نیم میلیون حداقل در کنار دانشگاه به خواسته های دیگه ام هم رسیدم و اصلا از مسیری که طی کردم ناراضی نیستم
هر بحرانی رو میشه با کمی تیزبینی به یک فرصت تبدیل کرد و بر موج سختی ها سوار شد نه مثل انسان های عادی شکست رو قبول کرد و زیر هر طوفانی سریعا وا داد.
*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


سلام 
با توجه به حرفاتون این سال هایی که پشت بودید چیزی رو از دست ندادید ولی خب چیزی هم بدست نیومده ولی دلیل اصلی این کار تصور اشتباهیه که متاسفانه خود جامعه و به ویژه افراد نا موفقی که تحصیل کرده هم هستند در مورد پزشکان و حقوقشون و ... به بقیه القا می کنند.
در جامعه ما 80 درصد تحصیل کرده هایی که خودشون رو شکست خورده میدونن به این نتیجه میرسن که اشتباه کردند که نیومدن سمت پزشکی یا اشتباه کردند که پشت کنکور نموندن و دوباره برای رسیدن به پزشکی تلاش نکردن و یا حتی بعد سال ها برمیگردن سمت این رشته 
ولی اکثرا وقتی زندگی شون رو بررسی می کنی خارج از این حالت ها نبوده:
فرد پر از استعداد خاموش شده 
فرد پر از دغدغه های توخالی که اکثرا از طرف پدر و مادر و به اجبار ایجاد شده
فرد بدون علاقه به کاری که داره انجام میده در نتیجه تلاش کم و زندگی عادی و تکراری و خسته شدن های مداوم و ...

این میشه که بار ها کنکور شرکت می کنه و بار ها شکست رو حتی قبل از شرکت کردن در کنکور پذیرفته
این میشه که سال ها دانشگاه و رشته ای میره ولی سال ها با این فکر سر میکنه که این راهی نبود که من میخواستم برم و خودش رو قبل از هر تلاشی شکست خورده حساب می کنه
این میشه که هر فرصتی در زندگی رو تبدیل می کنه به یک شکست و قبل از این که تلاشی کنه به صورت پیش فرض توانایی خودش رو کمتر از بقیه در نظر میگیره و میشه یک کارمند ساده و برای دیگران کار کردن رو حق خودش میدونه

تمام این مشکلات تقصیر خود فرد هست نه زندگی نه جامعه نه خانواده نه کنکور نه ....
همه این مشکلات ریشه در باور های غلطی هست که این فرد قبل از انجام هر کاری به صورت یک قانون از پیش تعیین شده اجراشون میکنه و فکر میکنه شکست حقش بوده!
من خودم تا سال ها به همین قانون از پیش تعیین شده احترام گذاشتم و نتیجه اش یعنی شکست رو قبل از هر تلاشی حق خودم میدونستم ولی ذهنیتم رو تغییر دادم و خداروشکر الان وضعیت مناسبی دارم با درامد روزانه 1 و نیم میلیون حداقل در کنار دانشگاه به خواسته های دیگه ام هم رسیدم و اصلا از مسیری که طی کردم ناراضی نیستم
هر بحرانی رو میشه با کمی تیزبینی به یک فرصت تبدیل کرد و بر موج سختی ها سوار شد نه مثل انسان های عادی شکست رو قبول کرد و زیر هر طوفانی سریعا وا داد.



سلام، حرفاتون خیلی دقیق و جالب عه..واقعاً با تک تک حرفاتون موافقم. من شخصاً عاشق روانشناسی هستم ولی نشد..سال اول راحت روانشناسی قبول میشدم ولی نذاشتن انتخاب کنم اصلاً. پدرم رشته ها رو انتخاب کرد و همه رو پزشکی و دندانپزشکی زد..نمیذاشتن خودم فکر کنم برای آینده ام. من دلم برای زمان از دست رفته ام میسوزه. زمانی که میتونست صرف شکوفایی من تو رشته ی مورد علاقه ام بشه ولی نشد.چرا تو مملکت ما این همه چشم و هم چشمی هست؟چرا نمیذارن آدما خودشون برای خودشون تصمیم بگیرن؟این ۶ سال بهترین سال‌های زندگی من میتونست باشه و در عوض صرف استرس و گوشی بازی و جنگ اعصاب شد. الانم همه به هر شکلی میزنن تو سر آدم. تحقیر ها نمونده نشده باشم. مارک منسن جایی در کتابش میگه من اصلاً تلاشی نکردم که شکست هم بخورم.  و من به این باور رسیدم که اصلاً کاری نکردم، به همین خاطر ۱۴۰۰ رو تلاش میکنم تا جایی که میتونم و این بار خودم رشته ام رو انتخاب میکنم..موفق باشید و ممنون از راهنمایی تون.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *
> 
> سلام، حرفاتون خیلی دقیق و جالب عه..واقعاً با تک تک حرفاتون موافقم. من شخصاً عاشق روانشناسی هستم ولی نشد..سال اول راحت روانشناسی قبول میشدم ولی نذاشتن انتخاب کنم اصلاً. پدرم رشته ها رو انتخاب کرد و همه رو پزشکی و دندانپزشکی زد..نمیذاشتن خودم فکر کنم برای آینده ام. من دلم برای زمان از دست رفته ام میسوزه. زمانی که میتونست صرف شکوفایی من تو رشته ی مورد علاقه ام بشه ولی نشد.چرا تو مملکت ما این همه چشم و هم چشمی هست؟چرا نمیذارن آدما خودشون برای خودشون تصمیم بگیرن؟این ۶ سال بهترین سال‌های زندگی من میتونست باشه و در عوض صرف استرس و گوشی بازی و جنگ اعصاب شد. الانم همه به هر شکلی میزنن تو سر آدم. تحقیر ها نمونده نشده باشم. مارک منسن جایی در کتابش میگه من اصلاً تلاشی نکردم که شکست هم بخورم.  و من به این باور رسیدم که اصلاً کاری نکردم، به همین خاطر ۱۴۰۰ رو تلاش میکنم تا جایی که میتونم و این بار خودم رشته ام رو انتخاب میکنم..موفق باشید و ممنون از راهنمایی تون.*


شما نیازمند زمان بیشتری برای اثبات خودتون هستید 
نیمه عمر تلاش برای شروع یک زندگی جدید و ایده ال برای هر شخصی متفاوته
شاید برای کسی 1 سال باشه و خیلی زود به ایده آل ش برسه 
شاید برای کسی 20 سال باشه 
ولی مهم اینه که تجربه رو نمیشه با زمان رسیدن به موفقیت مقایسه کرد 
شما تجربه هایی کسب کردید که شاید کسی در سن 29 سالگی هنوز هم نمیتونه ادعا کنه این تجربه ها رو داشته. 
شما زمانی به موفقیت میرسید که پخته تر هستید و رفتار های بچگانه افرادی که بدلیل موفقیت زودرس در وضعیت بهتری هستند رو پس از رسیدن به ایده آل خودتون نخواهید داشت وبا زندگی به شکل بهتری برخورد می کنید .
شما زمان بیشتری رو صرف رسیدن به علایق خودتون کردین و قاعدتا برای شغل، مقام یا موقعیتی که در آینده به دست میارید ارزش بیشتری قائل خواهید شد.
شما در زندگی به مشکلات بیشتری برخورد کردین و با پشت سر گذاشتن هر مشکل از خودتون موجود قوی تری ساختید و با روبرو شدن با این مشکلات در آینده بهتر از افرادی که موفقیت زود تری رو تجربه کردند عمل خواهید کرد.
شما قبل از انجام هر کاری این ایده که موفقیت با سختی و تلاش کردن به دست میاد رو در نظر می گیرید در صورتی که کسانی هستند که در زندگی با پشتوانه مالی و معنوی خوبی که داشتند زودتر هم به موفقیت های اولیه در زندگی شون رسیدن ولی در مراحل بعدی زندگی مثل انتخاب همسر و شغل و ... بدلیل سخت تر شدن شرایط الان از افراد شکست خورده هم روحیه ضعیف تری دارند(هستند پزشکان عمومی که چنین وضعیتی رو دارند...)
و ...


هر چه که بیشتر به مواردی مثل مثال هایی که زدم فکر کنید احتمالا متوجه خواهید شد که شما خیلی از این بقیه ای که در ذهن خودتون ساختید جلو تر هستید

----------


## MehranWilson

یه چیز بگم و تموم بشه این تاپیک 

پشت کنکور موندن واسه کسی هست که میخواد چمیدونم 10 هزارش رو برسونه به 5 هزار یا کمتر 

نه اون که 250 هزار شده بخواد بشه یهو 10 هزار  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mina.mohammadi1

این خیلی خوبه که روانشناسی ازاد بدون کنکور هم هست و شما هم دوست داری،برو ثبت نام کن و پیگیریش کن و کم کم به درس عادت کن ازین فضای کسالت بار هم بیرون بیا،بعد انشالا برای ارشد یه دانشگاه سراسری خوب بخون قبول بشو اگه دوست داشتی

----------


## Grace

نی نی جان با توجه به پیشینه ی قبلیت و پایه ی خیلی ضعیفت،همون دانشگاه آزادو بری بنظرم برات بهتره.
یادت باشه موفقیت فقط از در کنکور نمیگذره.

----------


## _Viper_

> *
> 
> هدفم جدیه ولی میترسم وسطش کم بیارم..راستش مشکل اصلی من اینجاست که سالهاست درگیر حواشی هستم و به سریال بینی و آهنگ و یکسری چیزهای به شدت اعتیاد آور اعتیاد پیدا کردم که خیلی وقتم رو میگیرن. نمیدونم هم چجوری خلاص بشم از دستشون  زندگیم هم تنوع نداره خسته شدم از خونه نشستن و از طرفی میترسم کنکور جواب نگیرم و بازم یکسالم دود بشه..چه رشته ای میخوندین کدوم دانشگاه آزاد؟*


*خب عزیزم درس خوندن صرفا این نیست همه چیوبرای خودت تعطیل کنی که باید به حداعتدال برسونی همه کاراوتفریحاتتو وبه مرور کم کنی..
من رشته مهندسی نرم افزار دانشگاه آزاد قوچان میخونم*

----------


## _Viper_

> یه چیز بگم و تموم بشه این تاپیک 
> 
> پشت کنکور موندن واسه کسی هست که میخواد چمیدونم 10 هزارش رو برسونه به 5 هزار یا کمتر 
> 
> نه اون که 250 هزار شده بخواد بشه یهو 10 هزار


اینقدربا قاطعیت نگین جناب :Yahoo (1): خیلی هاازهمون رتبه250هزارشدن2هزار لطفاتواین شرایط روحیه بدین نه تخریب روحیه بزرگوار
​دیدم که میگم...

----------


## MehranWilson

> اینقدربا قاطعیت نگین جنابخیلی هاازهمون رتبه250هزارشدن2هزار لطفاتواین شرایط روحیه بدین نه تخریب روحیه بزرگوار
> ​دیدم که میگم...


بله حرف شما درسته 
ولی تعداد اندک شماری از افراد چنین هستن منم منکر این حرف شما نیستم  :Yahoo (1):

----------

